# Anyone use Air Purifiers?



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone use an air purifier, like the Ionic Breeze purifier or a HEPA air purifier system? If so, what kind? My son and I both have allergies, and I was thinking of putting them in the bedrooms and living room, but have no idea what kind would be best. I have a GSD and a Lab, I vacum once a day and that keeps the hair pretty much under control but I thought that the purifiers might give a little extra help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have one of these: Honeywell Enviracaire 50250 - Air Purifier | National Allergy


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

We have one of these: FH8000F2025 - Honeywell FH8000F2025 - TrueCLEAN Enhanced Whole-House Air Cleaner for Furnace Units (20"x25" Filter). Jury is still out on if it is worth the money or not.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

I have one of these Rabbit Air purifiers. I spent a lot of time researching the different purifiers out there to try and find the best one. The Rabbit Air company makes all sorts and sizes. I went with the higher end model that is suppose to filter out pet dander. I spent a little more because I wanted something that could handle a large room. In my case I put it in the den which is furthest away from the air intake of my central air unit and where is the dogs spend most of their time. I think it does help. My fiance and I don't seem to sneeze as much since I bought the purifier. I'm sure the purifier would work better in a smaller closed off room like a bedroom.

There are a couple of really cheap things you can do to help with all the pet dander. Keep the central air filter fresh. It should be changed out every three months. I heard a tip once that you can put a cheese cloth or something similar in the air return grates to catch any additional junk. I haven't tried that yet but it seems like a cheap and easy idea.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Does the air purifiers you have mentioned help keep the pet hair down as well as the dander? I have also been contemplating one- anything to help with the hair (i also have 2 cats that shed like crazy- no matter how much i brush them- they should be bald by now!!)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have one of these: Honeywell Enviracaire 50250 - Air Purifier | National Allergy


I have one of those also. Though, I couldn't tell you if it makes a difference. 

But I'll tell you what I have that I really love! Ozone Air Purifier - Air-Zone XT-800 Ozone Generator I have an ozone generator from this company that I bought about 6 years ago.  Similar to the model that I linked. I don't run it full time. What I do is run it full blast in a room with the door closed for a few hours. You really aren't supposed to be in the room at that time. That is called "shock treatment". 

This page How to Purify Air with Ozone - Air-Zone has more information on how to use it to purify air when you are in the room.


"Ozone generators are not set and forget air purifiers

When ozone is used for air purification it need to be constantly monitored so that the level does not get too high. This is known when the ozone gets the "bleachy smell". 
There are some instances in which the lowest ozone setting can be chosen, and the unit may be run continuously. But realize that the ozone level may reach an annoying level fairly quickly and the unit turned down or off. All our units are very strong."

BTW, I have two Ionic Breezes and they really can't handle three dogs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ozone is not meant to be inhaled, I would NEVER use an ozone air purifier. I am glad that you mention to monitor their use though. 

I have pretty bad asthma, I control it with air purifiers. How good of a purifier depends on how sensitive your allergies are. HEPA filters down to .3 microns in size, which is enough for the general public but not generally enough for those with allergies or asthma. 

That said, I do have some HEPA purifiers. But my main ones are Filter Queen Defenders. They're 800 new, but I got mine off ebay. You do have to make sure to buy the actual filters from filter queen/health mor, otherwise you're paying for the purifier and just sticking a regular HEPA filter in. There are a lot of sellers that sell replacement filters at half the cost of the actual ones, but they only filter to that .3 microns in size. So might as well get the cheaper HEPA purifier in the first place. The Filter Queen products filter down to .1 micron in size. I also have a Filter Queen vacuum, which filters to that .1 micron as well and is the only vacuum I can run without causing an asthma attack. I used to end up in the ER a few times a year with asthma attacks, inhalers don't work very well for me and if I end up with a full blown attack I usually end up in the ER. However, since I purchased the Filter Queen purifiers (I already had the vacuum, also off ebay, its a lifetime guarantee from the company) I have not been in the ER or had a hospital stay for my asthma. So I can't say enough good stuff about them  They're a class II medical device under the FDA.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

> I have pretty bad asthma, I control it with air purifiers. How good of a purifier depends on how sensitive your allergies are. HEPA filters down to .3 microns in size, which is enough for the general public but not generally enough for those with allergies or asthma.


I didn't know that HEPA wasn't good enough for allergies or asthma. My son is asthmatic and while it stays under control I am eager to do anything to help him out. Thanks for that info


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

We use a Austin Air Pet air filter. They are pricey but it does a wonderful job and the filters last five years with a five year prorated guarantee on the filter. The pet filter does 1500 sq feet and is quiet for having a steel cabinet. I have seven parrots and the GSD and zero pet odors in the house.

HealthMate Series


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

The Rabbit Air purifiers are going to be the best you can possibly get; they are also the most costly! I'd avoid the ionic air purifiers... As a bird person, they are dangerous to parrots, that said, they are probably dangerous to people (they release ozone which is an oxidant) -- it's just that we don't see/feel the affects the same way a bird would (as their systems are far more delicate)


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I use a Honeywell the one with a HEPA filter, my son is allergic to cats and dog-we have both and I am slightly allergic. The air filter helps significantly, and I also vacuum, at least once a day.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

e.rigby said:


> The Rabbit Air purifiers are going to be the best you can possibly get; they are also the most costly!


It looks like the rabbit ones are HEPA still, so not the best you can get. And also not the most costly either lol. The Filter Queen Defender has a much higher retail. But also has lifetime guarantee instead of 5 year.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Years ago I was in my favorite pet store - it always smelled like a pet store, the owners animals were there, they sold animals... Anyways this day it didn't smell like anything! They had a Rainbow Air purifier going, it uses water to purify the air. Amazing! I have a smaller unit here - uses water as it's purification whatever. Takes all smells out of the house. I could literally boil mothballs and dirty socks and you would never smell them! I have noticed my allergies are far less than before, but this house has carpet only on the stairs to the upper level and the landing, so it's super easy to keep up with and I think helps just as much.


----------



## brentpham (Aug 29, 2018)

​


AuberryShortcake said:


> I didn't know that HEPA wasn't good enough for allergies or asthma. My son is asthmatic and while it stays under control I am eager to do anything to help him out. Thanks for that info


HEPA is able to capture 99.97% of allergen particles. The reason we true HEPA filter is because it is strictly tested and verified.


----------



## brentpham (Aug 29, 2018)

AuberryShortcake said:


> Does anyone use an air purifier, like the Ionic Breeze purifier or a HEPA air purifier system? If so, what kind? My son and I both have allergies, and I was thinking of putting them in the bedrooms and living room, but have no idea what kind would be best. I have a GSD and a Lab, I vacum once a day and that keeps the hair pretty much under control but I thought that the purifiers might give a little extra help.


Be careful when using ionic, because it can cause asthma to your kids


----------

